# Australian Rainbow and Giant Danio issues



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have a school of Giant Danios (4) in my 55 gallon along with three Australian Rainbow fish, last night I notices all four of the danios beating down my rainbows, is this normal? normally Ive only seen this kind of aggression in cichlids, never in danios and rainbows, since last night I have moved my rainbows into my 10g


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All schooling fish act like gangs. Fighting for pecking order within, killing whoever tries to go it alone. Maybe this is the gang war. They decided the tank isn't big enough for both groups.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

its insane, they lived fine for over a year now, suddenly one of the danios freaked and almost beat my biggest rainbow to pulp, he's recovering in a planted 10g along with his buddies, I hope to get rid of giant danios sometime soon, a 10g is no place for rainbows, also does anyone know how to relieve this type of aggression?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

The only thing that makes sense to me, is that since you've had them for over a year without any problems, that perhaps it is a crowding issue now that they've all been growing and getting larger for a year. 
You're right, danios and rainbowfish don't normally compete like that.
Get a bigger tank; or give some of the fish away until the aggression abates.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

theres smaller fish in the tank that could become dinner for the giant danios and they leave those alone, I just want to know why the rainbows?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

went out and got a 20 gallon for about $30 for my aggressive danios, hope that'll keep them nice.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Even though this may seem obvious, just make sure you cycle the 20 gal before putting the giant Danios in. It'll be well worth it, even if they're being mean to the rainbows


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

ill cycle it don't worry, im also putting in a 55g filter into the 20 g to make the water extra clean


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

so the giant danios killed one of my 8in gouramis, im done theyre going to my LFS today im getting more rams...


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm your making me worried I got five giant danios and their pretty big, no problem with them being aggresive, and I got a few diff types of fish in thier with them, I'm about to starts some changing around with some of the fish now that the rams and angels are gettting a little bigger, but after reading this I dont know how I plan on changing things around, planned on putting the goldfish in a pond, and putting 4 rams and 4 angels in there, with the danios, and still in the air what I'll do with the barbs I got in there now, I plan on leaving 2 rams in the 20g for breeding purposes and maybe a few angels till they get bigger, but now I might have to get rid of my 5 danios after reading this.....


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

they started trying to eat my angel's but angels arent wimps they showed them a thing or two, to stop the civil war in my tank I gave the Danios away and got a female angel instead of Rams (they were out)


----------

